# Sales are up 76.9 percent through May



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.autoweek.com/news.cms?newsId=102566 

Found this quick article on the net. They HAVE to get them off the boats. :cheers


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

It will be interesting to see if the delays off-loading and leaving the ports results in excess 05 inventory when the 06s arrives. However, the way the 05s are selling, I still don't expect to see the rebates that came the end of last year for the 04s.


----------

